# Cocking leg to wee and pooing at same time...



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

....... just wondered if anyone else's dog is weird enough to do this??? 

Teddy's started doing it and it's so strange! Kind of '2 for the price of 1'! I have to be very much 'on the ball' when he does a longer wee than usual these days!! 

He manages to 'fire' poo up trees the same way he gets his wee up high!! Do I have a really freaky dog?? Please tell me he's not the only dog to do this!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd say that is pretty normal - I've heard of collies standing on their front legs in order to poo in high places. :lol: Hugo and Oscar don't do both at the same time but they have both at one time or other gone in for a leg cock and had a surprise poop.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:lol: freaky 

Chester poo's on three legs  but , no wee comes out


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> I'd say that is pretty normal - I've heard of collies standing on their front legs in order to poo in high places. :lol: Hugo and Oscar don't do both at the same time but they have both at one time or other gone in for a leg cock and had a surprise poop.


Glad he's not the only one!! :lol:

The first time he did it I thought it was one-off but he does it all the time now....! I suppose at least it's all in one place. Whisper spreads her poo around a fairly wide area so you have to be alert as to where it is... then she stalks off from it as if disgusted that anything so yucky could possibly have anything whatsoever to do with her!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hanlou said:


> ....... just wondered if anyone else's dog is weird enough to do this???
> 
> Teddy's started doing it and it's so strange! Kind of '2 for the price of 1'! I have to be very much 'on the ball' when he does a longer wee than usual these days!!
> 
> He manages to 'fire' poo up trees the same way he gets his wee up high!! Do I have a really freaky dog?? Please tell me he's not the only dog to do this!


When I rescued My Laska at 5 who I lost several years ago now, for a good while she used to practically do hand stands and poo high up in busheys. Some dogs are weird!!

Daisy whos turned 15 who I adopted at 15 months has always cocked her leg too pee she still does now.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> When I rescued My Laska at 5 who I lost several years ago now, for a good while she used to practically do hand stands and poo high up in busheys. Some dogs are weird!!
> 
> Daisy whos turned 15 who I adopted at 15 months has always cocked her leg too pee she still does now.


Lol - they do have some odd toilet habits don't they?!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

For the first time ever, last week Charlie was having a poo and started weeing at the same time! LOL!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Angel and Jack both do it  Angel is the only bitch I've know that cocks her leg to wee, strange dog she is ut: They both have to try and poo as high up as possible ut: If Angel poos in the yard it doesn't touch the floor as she backs up against the wall and does a handstand on her front paws


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha. Yes Alfie loves doing this. Cocks his leg for a while and then out rolls a poo while his leg is still up.

Quite funny.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo will do both! Rupert would never dream of it


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My Fred does it. It's almost like he doesn't realise he needs to poop until he's started to wee, and the cocked leg does a little circle to get in the right place!

He likes to reverse up to things (he has insecurity issues) to poop so yes we often have to pick from bushes, although his favourite is to have something solid at his back, so lots of perching on rocks...


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicky does this too. Strange dogs.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW......so there ARE males that can multi-task


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> WOW......so there ARE males that can multi-task


:lol: Apparently so!!


----------



## Meena1 (May 30, 2013)

lipsthefish said:


> Angel and Jack both do it  Angel is the only bitch I've know that cocks her leg to wee, strange dog she is ut: They both have to try and poo as high up as possible ut: If Angel poos in the yard it doesn't touch the floor as she backs up against the wall and does a handstand on her front paws


I got a bitch who lifts her leg when peeing glad to hear she not the only one also my other bitch pees and poos at same time so they not alone


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Domino does the same but I put it down to his hip because he has only done it since he had the hip replacement.

Val xx


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I've never seen a dog do that before, baha

Wispa cocks her leg to pee a lot. Sometimes she REALLY over-exaggerates it and almost ends up handstand-ing. It's quite funny.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Not quite the same but throp sometimes cocks his Leg then opts to poo instead, we call it his kung fu poo 

He does also poo on bushes (great for poop scooping) and once on a log which looked funny.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> When I rescued My Laska at 5 who I lost several years ago now, for a good while *she used to practically do hand stands and poo high up in busheys. *Some dogs are weird!!


Reminds me of Mack. A X Bernese I once owned.
He'd reverse, reverse, reverse and continue reversing until the position he was finally in looked so uncomfortable you'd swear he was going to flip over on himself or poo on his own head.

His brother, Morph, an over excitable dog could run full tilt after his sibling and poo all at the same time. Let me tell you now, airborn dog cr4p is not something you'd want to hit you in the face.


----------

